# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  تغییر رشته و زیست

## دکتر سارا

سلام ....اگه راهنماییم کنید ممنون میشم....

من دیپلم ریاضی دارم و امسال که سال چهارمم تغییر رشته دادم ...وضع درسم خوبه شاگرد دوم کلاسمونم....با اینکه کمتر از 3ماه دو کتاب زیستو بدون کلاس و معلم خوندم اما معمولا امتحان های تستی رو که معلم امسالمون از کنکورهای سال پیش میگیره بالای 90 میزنم
اما
امروز که ازمون سنجشود ادم با اینکه اسون بود اما نتونستم بیشتر ار 40 بزنم.حسابی نا امید شدم..میشه راهنماییم کنید که من چطور زیستو بخونم؟؟؟روزی چن ساعت

----------


## Mahmoodi__M.20

> سلام ....اگه راهنماییم کنید ممنون میشم....
> 
> من دیپلم ریاضی دارم و امسال که سال چهارمم تغییر رشته دادم ...وضع درسم خوبه شاگرد دوم کلاسمونم....با اینکه کمتر از 3ماه دو کتاب زیستو بدون کلاس و معلم خوندم اما معمولا امتحان های تستی رو که معلم امسالمون از کنکورهای سال پیش میگیره بالای 90 میزنم
> اما
> امروز که ازمون سنجشود ادم با اینکه اسون بود اما نتونستم بیشتر ار 40 بزنم.حسابی نا امید شدم..میشه راهنماییم کنید که من چطور زیستو بخونم؟؟؟روزی چن ساعت


طبق نظر مدیران انجمن زیست شناسی ، درس زیست رو باید زیاد دوره کنید و سعی کنید هر روز در برنامتون باشه.

----------


## kourosh khan

> سلام ....اگه راهنماییم کنید ممنون میشم....
> 
> من دیپلم ریاضی دارم و امسال که سال چهارمم تغییر رشته دادم ...وضع درسم خوبه شاگرد دوم کلاسمونم....با اینکه کمتر از 3ماه دو کتاب زیستو بدون کلاس و معلم خوندم اما معمولا امتحان های تستی رو که معلم امسالمون از کنکورهای سال پیش میگیره بالای 90 میزنم
> اما
> امروز که ازمون سنجشود ادم با اینکه اسون بود اما نتونستم بیشتر ار 40 بزنم.حسابی نا امید شدم..میشه راهنماییم کنید که من چطور زیستو بخونم؟؟؟روزی چن ساعت


سعی کنید مفهومی تر بخونین و بین کتب چند ساله ارتباط مفهومی برقرار کنید...در برنامه روزانه درسیتونم همیشه زیست قرار بدین حتی اگه کم باشه زمان مطالعه ش

----------

